# tenant has paid no rent this month



## feelinglow

i have issued my tenants with a 14 days notice to pay their rent, if not i will issue them a 28 day notice of termination.  my question is can i legally enter my property on the 29th day even if the have not moved out.  I have also sent them a 7 day notice of inspection which i am due to carry out tomorrow, they have just texted me now at 7pm to say this does not suit them which to me is too late to cancel at this stage.  I have decided to carry out inspection but i know they will be there and may refuse to let me in.  I am in fear of these two guys as the have verbally abused me before and the also have a huge german shepard in the house.  Having this dog in the house is another breach of lease plus it is a non smoking house and one of them is smoking inside. please please help


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Consult a solicitor as any false move on your part could mean you being out of pocket for a considerable sum of money if you violate the tenants rights.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

I contacted the PRTB board so the told me to send notices i4 days to pay or if the don't pay give 28 days termination.  I really need entery to my property as i believe they are up to something so i sent 7 days notice of inspection but they are refusing me entery with one days notice, can i just let myself in even if they are at home as i'm doing everything by the book


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

This previous thread might help.

You may find something useful on www.prtb.ie

If you run the search option in this forum you may find some other relevant threads.

[broken link removed] on the Threshold site might offer advice also especially the Landlord's Rights section.

If I was as frightened as you I would also ask the Gardai for advice especially in light of the dog.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Thanks Sue
checked This it states landlord is only allowed enter with tenants permission.  I can't see this as been right as i had to give them 7 days notice by law.  Tommorrow is day i inspect and the only texted me this eve and cancelled.  Can i not inspect my own property if the are out.  Took your advice called Gardai and the will come out if i need back up but the state it is a civil matter


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



> Can i not inspect my own property if the are out.


Not unless you made a prior arrangement.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

yes i gave 7 days notice i posted one and hand delivered the other so they couldn't state the did'nt receive them.  Heard nothing till this eve when the texted to cancel.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



> Heard nothing till this eve when the texted to cancel.


Well then you don't have permission.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

You do not have the right to inspect the property and you do not have the right to take back the property no matter how correct the notices you have sent are.  I recommend you contact a solicitor (who has done this before) to ensure that you do everything legally as these people clearly know what they are at (dog, smoking, refusing entry, refusing to leave) but I could be wrong.  Not sure that hand delivery would be accepted as legal, registered post is more correct.   There is one organisation that can help you on the right road and that is the Irish property owners association (you'll have to google).  

Just curious what has the PRTB told you to do when the notice period is up?


----------



## nediaaa

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

hi feeling low,
This might not be the pc way of doing it but i will tell you my experience. Had a tenant who stopped paying rent. I gave a notice of inspection and then a termination to no avail. It  went to enter the house but the locks were changed. Me not happy. I got 2 of my larger friends to stand by while i took a sledgehammer to the door. The Gardai were called to this "breaking and entering" and after explaining and proof of  being the landlord they left saying it was a civil matter. 
   After i left all their stuff outside under cover and screwd thr doors shut. I havent heard a thing from the tenants since.
   Sometimes it is all these people understand. I heard later that they do this the whole time move from house to house until they get thrown out


----------



## jhegarty

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



nediaaa said:


> hi feeling low,
> This might not be the pc way of doing it but i will tell you my experience. Had a tenant who stopped paying rent. I gave a notice of inspection and then a termination to no avail. It  went to enter the house but the locks were changed. Me not happy. I got 2 of my larger friends to stand by while i took a sledgehammer to the door. The Gardai were called to this "breaking and entering" and after explaining and proof of  being the landlord they left saying it was a civil matter.
> After i left all their stuff outside under cover and screwd thr doors shut. I havent heard a thing from the tenants since.
> Sometimes it is all these people understand. I heard later that they do this the whole time move from house to house until they get thrown out



Worst advise I have ever seen on this site. 

Op, don't do anything as suggested here.


----------



## MANTO

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

+1 jhegarty


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Nediaa's advice may not be the worst advice from a financial standpoint.  The OP will discover that the PRTB is useless if the tenant so decides, he could be without rent for a  year or more, incurring mortgage costs meantime and legal costs to get them out.   The PRTB may order against the tenant and for the landlord but the tenant may not pay up.  Basically the tenant can quite easily ignore any orders the PRTB issue.  

If he illegally evicts them he may be fined by the PRTB, I read one case of where the order was for 20K but this should be priced against a year of no rent etc.  

There was a person from Threshold on the radio a few weeks ago and that person made the point that all a landlord had to do in a case such as the OP outlined was serve notice and the tenant would be out in a month.  Well I don't know what planet he is on but this doesn't work with people who don't want to work by the rules.

My worst tenant ever I gave the deposit back to, despite the damage they had done, just to get rid of them.  They also were physically threatening and called in relations as heavies for my agent and spouse, two well mannered people in their 50's.  Much good the PRTB would have been to me or them.  

I would have no problem if the PRTB had teeth.  We've seen it time and again here on AAM.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

the tenants have not directly connacted me to cancel inspection, the have informed my agent whom i hired to deal with them.  She told them that i do have right to inspect as i wrote in my notice that i was taking a workman with me to inspect the windows that they complained were drafty. I also called PRTB what a joke, she said if the don't give me permission to enter i cant enter, i have to send in a disputes form to deal with this whole sorry account. she couldn't tell me how long that would take,it seems to me the landlord has no rights.  I'm going down to the house tonight and if i get abuse i have the gardai on standby as the also can't believe that i have no rights to kick them out


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Basically you don't.


----------



## bwdbwd

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

OP, if you're in a position to lose 12 months ( min ) rent go with the PRTB, if not, follow Nediaaa advice.

People who tell you that's it the worst advice ever posted arn't about to lose a shed load of money.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

thanks all, they cancalled but have agreed to meet me tomorrow night instesd plus the said the would move out on the 18th of sept, my agent is drafting papers up now for them to sign, just wondering now should i send them the 28 day notice when the 14 day notice is up.  They have agreed to pay the rent weekly till they move


----------



## minion

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

With troublesome people, I sometimes get some big guys to knock on the door and ask them when they are moving out.  They get the message.  


If they are only canceling your inspection appointment by text, then who is to say you got or read the text.  The appointment still stands.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Unfortunately the law is such a joke it's the only way. The law is quite simply biased and unfair. It's even worse with commercial tenants who don't play fair.


----------



## Rois

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



minion said:


> With troublesome people, I sometimes get some big guys to knock on the door and ask them when they are moving out. They get the message.


 
Not everybody has access to "big guys" or even wants to go down that route. 

I think the way the OP is trying to sort this problem out is the right and legit way to go.  He should carry on as he is and ignore some of the crazy "advice" he's been given.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> the tenants have not directly connacted me to cancel inspection, the have informed my agent whom i hired to deal with them.  She told them that i do have right to inspect as i wrote in my notice that i was taking a workman with me to inspect the windows that they complained were drafty. I also called PRTB what a joke, she said if the don't give me permission to enter i cant enter, i have to send in a disputes form to deal with this whole sorry account. she couldn't tell me how long that would take,it seems to me the landlord has no rights.  I'm going down to the house tonight and if i get abuse i have the gardai on standby as the also can't believe that i have no rights to kick them out


How much research did you do on the nature of this business before you became a landlord?


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> thanks all, they cancalled but have agreed to meet me tomorrow night instesd plus the said the would move out on the 18th of sept, my agent is drafting papers up now for them to sign, just wondering now should i send them the 28 day notice when the 14 day notice is up. They have agreed to pay the rent weekly till they move


 
Ok that's sounds promising.  Softly softly now, it's better to get rid of them than to be picky as they are in charge and it's nicer if everything finishes amicably.

Yes you should make sure to send the 28 day notice if that is what is legally required (just in case they don't go).


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

got to do my inspection the house is fine, they are paying rent weekly now till Sept, the also signed form stating the property will be handed back to me then.  I really should go after them for break of lease as they have sined up for another 6 months and now i'm left with looking for some new tenants


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Count yourself lucky that they are leaving and they have not thrashed the place.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Agree. They sound like trouble. Get rid of them asap and be thankful it's not a long protracted 'sit in' with no assistance from the PRTB whatsoever (like so many others). I thank my lucky stars I have such decent tenants (in my only rented out house, elsewhere a different story unfortunately) who work with me, not against me.


----------



## Trustmeh

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

The tenant sounds like trouble?? I think the landlord sounds like troubled to me. Maybe im missing the detail of what happened from another thread but things escalated fairly fast in this thread...from guarda to prtb to heavies...

one cancelled meeting with tenants does not a war make. thread is onlyh 6 days old and tenant has agreed to pay weekly and move out on a set date.

You may find being a landlord is just too much stress for you to handle. The first hint on this is trying to hand off the work to an agent...


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

well yankinlk my way has worked they are leaving yippee and yes they were trouble.  I've heard some horror stories about tenants staying in house and not paying rent and i certainly was not going to sit back and let that happen plus you did not hear the abuse i receivied from them "scary". I needed to ask someone else to step in as i was getting nowhere with the tenants, they seemed to think i was a soft touch, boy were the wrong


----------



## Wildone

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> .........  I really need entery to my property as i believe they are up to something so i sent 7 days notice of inspection but they are refusing me entery with one days notice, can i just let myself in even if they are at home as i'm doing everything by the book




I have to say I agree with yankinla as it appears that the rent was only a week late.  This can't be unexpected in these times and maybe all the tenant needed to know was that they had an understanding landlord who was on the case and didnt want the overdue to get out of hand rather than suspecting they were 'up to something'.  

Feelinglow, while you say that 'they seemed to think i was a soft touch, boy were the wrong' I am glad for you that you are rid of tenants that clearly you clashed with - this attitude stinks to me because it appears confrontational when discussion could have prevented this escalating to the state it did.
The tenant may genuinely not have been able to meet you for the inspection as requested for any number of personal reasons that crop up at the last minute and this seems to have irked you to the point of getting stressed about it.

I am a landlord and luckily have never had any serious problems with tenants because I have found that the best way is to deal directly and reasonably with tenants with an open book.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Wildone what would you do with a tenant who kept a large dog and smoked knowing it was not allowed under the terms of the lease? The landlord has mentioned - abuse, in fear, scary and verbally abused and large German shepard - 
Do you think a cosy chat with the tenants would work?


----------



## Wildone

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

I would definitely address the problem as soon as I become aware of it by calling around.  In this case; with the landlord feeling fear and getting abuse - it's not on I agree, so bring somebody.  (I digress but I would not have chosen a tenant with that disposition in the first place!)

The terms of the lease should be clear and I would remind the tenant to read again and note that notice will be served if things don't change.

If things don't change - serve notice.  Simple.  The landlord will still hold the deposit in case the dog slobbered everywhere, or smoke smells need cleaning.  Remember that this is not normal wear and tear and should not have to be done had the terms of the lease been kept.

I agree, I might have a simple outlook on this but I have been at it for years and years.  Prevention is better than getting yourself into this situation and I would rather do without a months rent at the start of a tenancy to get a better tenant.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Wildone, 
It's very easy to say all that stuff when you've never experienced a biligerant tenant. You have been lucky and that's great, but others have suffered at the hands of out and out scumbag tenants who play the system.

Regards and continued good luck.


----------



## becky

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



Wildone said:


> (I digress but I would not have chosen a tenant with that disposition in the first place!)


 

How do you know what people are like?


----------



## Wildone

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Murphaph - I agree, I have never had serious scumbags as tenants and this possibly makes me ignorant of the situations encountered by other posters but again, I put that down to picking the tenants carefully and not just letting the properties for the sake of getting anybody in.  Short term gain can = long term pain (and vica versa).

Becky, of course a tenant can put on a show when they come to view a property and make it easy to think that they would be fine tenants.  However, an essential part of the process is to get a reference from a previous landlord and/or employer.  I check these references but ultimately if I get a bad 'vibe', fairly or not, that person will not become a tenant of mine.  This is the case for decent apartments in nice locations as well as houses split into flats.
Probably luck and experience have played their part too........


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Thanks Bronte.  Wildone the rent was 2 weekes (not the frist time either) over due and i had agreed to let the tenants pay on the 3rd Mon but low and below no money went into ac, so i rang to ask what the problem was and got a mouthful from them. they stated house was freezing, windows were drafty And that i should pay their E.S.B. bill plus the wanted me to pay them for cutting grass.  This is a span new dwelling(only one other tenant resided there).  When i told them that i needed to inspect the dwelling all hell broke loose on their half, so what was i to think and i know there was something fishy going on as i'm very freindly with the neighbours.  They tenants simply taught that i would not carry out inspection as i handed over to agent, so the needed extra time to get rid of whatever it was they didn't want me to see, and no i am not been paronoid.
Oh by they way i interviewed these tenants on 3 seperate occassions before the moved in, one session lasted an hour and boy did they put on some show.I checked reference but now i have feeling they were not from previous landlord but some friend of theirs. Can you tell me what is the best way of checking reference


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

References are useless. Landlords give glowing references to tenants to help get rid of them! It's bad, but it happens. i wish such landlords no luck in life.


----------



## Trustmeh

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



becky said:


> How do you know what people are like?



That is why you do not use an agency! (as OP said they did). A casual person to person conversation with every potential tenant works wonders. You would be surprised what people will admit to once you get them talking.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

I've plenty of experience but I met the most lovely couple, sweet as pie, perfect everything, and from the perfect couple in two months I got dog, chimney fire and fire engine, neighbours complaining,  rubbish left to rot despite being paid for by me, young kids left crying all day in the house when they went out after they left, when I gave them back their deposit they took me to the High Court and on the day in court both he and she were brought to court for the case from jail.  Now I've met nasty people but there are not many landlords whose female tenant, a mother, ends up in jail.  I've heard since of some of their antics such as they broke all the windows in the next house they went to, and hitting a young child over the head with a hurley stick, in my case the damage was minimal.  There are crooks and gangsters and people who know how to play the system but I've also had great tenant's, the best of tenants.  It's swings and roundabouts.  That's the nature of the landlord game.  Experience helps but I never know when I will get caught again.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

I did not use an agency, i interview these tenants as i said already for an hour on one occassion and they both came of as lovely pleasant young men. I only hired agency when they wouldn't speak with me only to shout and roar abuse at me.  I too have had lovely tenants in the past, its hard nowadays to seperate the good from the bad espically as the bad ones know how to work the system and we as landlords have our hands tied behind our backs.  Thanks for all your replies much appreicated.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Hi me again, I met with the tenants and i gave him the option of terminating thr lease as i felt this was the only way to get them out.  The signed an agreement stating the would leave on the 18th Sept.  They also agreed to pay their rent weekly till then.  They have used up their deposit as rent.  Now the have not paid last weeks rent stating the are withholding it till window is fixed, the hinge is loose no big deal.  I organised a workman to go fix it but the would not let him in at the time it suited him.  Now one of them is in the house all day, he never leaves the other is working.  The treatened me with the guards if i entered house. I got a call from treshhold on behalf of tenants complaining about the window, i told her the would not let me in and where withholding rent and been complete and utter *******s.  She said she was sorry for wasting my time and not to worry about it. They evenually agreed on Mon to let workman in so he fixed the window but the still have not paid rent.  Now my question is if the do not move out on the 18th can i enter the property and change locks.  Can i take them to small claims court for non payment of rent if the do leave and the big question is can i do them for breach of lease as they are supposed to be there till March.  I know i got them to sign stating the would leave but i was under severe pressure and stress with there bullying ways


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

You know they are playing you? And there's little you can do about it. 

No you cannot enter the property, do not do anything you shouldn't as I fear these people may use it against you. It's probably what they want. Have you served them proper notice ?

If taking a case against them my understanding is that you go through the PRTB and that is probably a waste of time, although the fact one of them has a job is a good thing in this regard. 

I would be very interested in what the PRTB advice is to you to do in this situation. 

If you have any luck at all they will move out on the 18th.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Agreed. This pair clearly know the system and are trying to wind you up so you'll do something stupid. They want their 15k payout for an illegal eviction! Tread carefully but expect them to overhold on you. 

Are you paying a big mortgage on this place?


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

The rent their suppose to be paying does not cover the mortage.  The have signed a document stating that they will vacate on the 18th so your saying that if the don't go i can do nothing except start with the 14 day notice again?  I am reluntant to serve this yet as i don't want to rock the boat cause i want them gone on the 18th.  They are not returning my calls or text so i'm going to text them and state that i assume they have left and i will be entering the property 2morr eve.
They also send me a solicitors letter stating that i must stop my lies and stop wasting garda time.  I rand the no. on this  and gave my ref no. but the secterary could not find me or this letter in her system. Can i do them for this as it was a scare tactic and underhand


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Tread VERY carefully here.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> .
> They also send me a solicitors letter stating that i must stop my lies and stop wasting garda time. I rand the no. on this and gave my ref no. but the secterary could not find me or this letter in her system.


 
They want you to do something wrong, can't you see that?  Be very careful. 
Make sure you keep the letter but I assume if it's a false letter they will deny they ever sent it.


----------



## sue m

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Hi there. I suppose I want similar advice. I rented my apt to a mother and daughter at the start of July. They were in receipt of rent allowance. When they signed the prtb form and i signed the "yellow" form , they gave me 1000 deposit. I was told that July's rent would lodged into my account at the end of July. This never happened and i used the deposit as rent and sent them a letter stating that a deposit was required. In august again, I hand collected the rent which was 15 days late. This is what has happened in the last few days. 

09/09/2009 - Sent letter saying rent was late and deposit was owed
10/09/2009 - Phonecall from social worker saying rent cheque will be sent to tenants for sep & oct at the end of the month. 
10/09/2009 - Various phonecalls back and forth to tenants
10/9/2009 - Phone message from tenants saying they have left the apt and put keys in letterbox because they have no rent. 

10/09/2009- Collect keys and belongings to one tenant still in apt. Rang individual and she confirmed is was leaving but would not move stuff until the next day

Today: Various abusive text mesages received

My question is , Have I any chance of getting any of my rent at this stage and/or deposit, as they have breached lease. 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

I'd say you'll get zilch and to be honest, be glad they just left with such little fuss. The situation the OP is in is FAR worse. Just get it let again and hope you get better tenants next time. Sorry, but that's about the height of it. People on SW won't generally have any assets to go after even if you wanted to.


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

YES i agree murphaph,  I went down to the tenants to colloct my rent on friday.  I had texted to inform them of this on Tue as the would not answer their phone.  I received a call from treshold on Friday telling me i was not to call down as it didn't suit tenant, i informed her that i was sick of suiting tenants espically ones that don't pay rent and i was calling down as they were given plenty of notice.I knocked at the door and the wouldn't open it told them i was there for the rent money, low and behold the called the guards, i could hear him saying oh my god she knocking on the door(what a laught).  I waited for guard to arrive and told him i wanted to speak with him also, as it happens he was on my side.  The told the guard that they were leaving Sunday(today).  I went down to house this eve and their telly is still there i could see it from window.  I didn't let myself in as i will wait till the 18th and hopefully they will be gone.  I found out that one of them is a suspect for drug dealing and the other one is also involved.  Was told they not good clints to be dealing with.  So now i'm hoping that they will go as their low profile is blown out of the water.  Sorry for such a long tread. hope the next time you will hear from me is when i let you all know that they have vacated. Thanks


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



sue m said:


> My question is , Have I any chance of getting any of my rent at this stage and/or deposit, as they have breached lease.


 
No chance and you're in a lucky position they've left.  Next time make sure you check out the tenant's carefully, but we can all get caught.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> . I found out that one of them is a suspect for drug dealing and the other one is also involved. Was told they not good clints to be dealing with. So now i'm hoping that they will go as their low profile is blown out of the water.


 
You have a better chance of them leaving if their low profile is gone.  I'd call down everyday to ask politely for the rent, keep bothering them and they may leave as it's not worth the hassle of dealing with you.  I would actually inform the garda that you are calling down for your rent so that they know the score.  They won't and can't do anything of course but it's another hassle for the tenant's if they know you're in contact with the law.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Exactly. Drug dealers won't want the guards about and if you're down there and see anything dodgy, call them and say you believe drug dealing is going on there. It's sickening jut how many out and out scumbags there are in Ireland. The decent folk always get the (brown) end of the stick.


----------



## nediaaa

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Hello again,
I got some stick for my previous post. These tenants of yours will have a history of this behavior. From previous experience the law is on the side if the wrong doers. I hired solicitors on numerous occasions and while it drags on painfully slow every single time it has been settled in my favour. It still made no difference because these people have no regard for the law and therefore did not pay up.(i should say i have a seperate business) I would consider my self to be an excellent landlord even giving my tenants wine at christmas. I am determined to be a bad landlord to bad tenants. I will always evict a bad tenant and let them chase me through the useless legal system. To this date no one has brought me to court yet.
     A small tip.
Buy a dictaphone and keep it in your top pocket when you visit bad tenants.This is your proof of been verbally abused. Dont forget to turn it on


----------



## feelinglow

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Thanks all the tenants left today hooray hooray. Needsless to say the didn't pay there rent but the left me a load of rubbish to get rid off.  House was left in a pretty good state so i can't complain.  Will be very careful when i interview my next tenants no more Miss nice guy. Again thanks for all the advice


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Thank God they're gone. Better luck next time.


----------



## S.L.F

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*



feelinglow said:


> Thanks all the tenants left today hooray hooray. Needsless to say the didn't pay there rent but the left me a load of rubbish to get rid off. House was left in a pretty good state so i can't complain. Will be very careful when i interview my next tenants no more Miss nice guy. Again thanks for all the advice


 
Good stuff hope the next ones are better


----------



## bond-007

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

New locks asap.


----------



## murphaph

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Good call. Worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## seanw

*Re: tenant has payed no rent this month*

Hi, 

You should check out this website I saw called "Landlord Solution".  It looks like they specialise in resolving these types of matters.  The website is:

www.landlordsolutions.ie


----------



## Complainer

seanw said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should check out this website I saw called "Landlord Solution".  It looks like they specialise in resolving these types of matters.  The website is:



Sean - Do you have any connection with this business?


----------



## igy

Digging up an old thread to promote a company in the first post?
I'd be extremely suprised if he didn't have something to do with it


----------



## maybemaybe

Having dealt with the PRTB on several occassions, one would wonder, what exactly is their purpose. Landlord and Tenant laws were brought out to protect the interest of the tenant, not the landlord. There was alot of landlords who took liberties, and as tenants were not at equal bargaining positions, hence the laws. Having dealt with Tenants before who don't pay rent, as the PRTB could take up to 12 months to sort it, after one week, I wouldn't let them away with it. As a landlord, you have to be extremely vigilant. The first sight of the dog, you should have issued them with a warning letter. After one week of missing rent, the same. If you get a social welfare tenant, have them sign an authority to have the cheque posted directly into your account. Most tenants are great, but a handful of them, don't respect your property. I would issue them with the 28 day warning letter, get them out, and start afresh. One small problem, usually indicates there are many more to come.


----------



## Capricorn 1

I currently have a tenant who has defaulted on his rent from the very start of the tenancy. I have since ascertained that he has given false information to the my letting agent regarding his employment. He is acting very strangely, not returning calls or making himself available to discuss the situation.  He leaves strange recorded messages on the letting agents phone.  He has been issued with a 14 day letter and now a 28 day letter demanding that he quit the property.  The letting agent says that after that if the tenant does not leave, he will call to inspect the property.  He says that they usually leave then.  I certainly hope so!  If he doesn't leave, what are my options?  I really don't want to go down the route of dealing with the PRTB as it will take too long and I really cannot afford to have this tenant in my property, paying no rent.  I am seriously considering going in to change the locks if he does not leave.


----------



## elcato

Your letting agent should have got the first months rent plus a months deposit in advance. Are you saying he let him enter without any of this ?


----------



## Capricorn 1

The letting agent got a months rent as a deposit plus 2 weeks rent.  The tenant was to pay weekly.


----------



## shesells

Capricorn 1 said:


> I am seriously considering going in to change the locks if he does not leave.



Unless you want to hand €10k+ to the tenant do NOT do this...it would constitute an illegal eviction and prove very very costly to you. You may have no option but to go down the PRTB route.


----------



## Capricorn 1

I was in touch with the PRTB. An official told me that as the tenant is paying no rent and overholding the property (past the quit date stated in the 28 day letter), my case will be treated as priority and dealt with within 2 to 3 months.  In view of this, I will take the PRTB route as it would be very galling to have to give the tenant €10k +.   I will take a case for arrears of rent and overholding of the property.


----------



## sam h

> An official told me that as the tenant is paying no rent and overholding the property (past the quit date stated in the 28 day letter), my case will be treated as priority and dealt with within 2 to 3 months.


 
2/3 months is a joke.  The LL's pay for this joke of an organisation & they are incapable of dealoing with something as straight forward as an non-paying tenant for 8 to 13 weeks.

I registered a tenancy last January & only got the letter back from them last week - 4 months just to acknowledge reciept of a cheque & send back a letter.

The sooner the PRTB is got rid of, the better


----------

